# Edge recordings are freezing/glitchy and pixelating during playback



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

During playback of recordings on my Edge, the recordings freeze and/or pixelate. Some recording are completely unwatchable. The hard drive is showing 42% of capacity. Any thoughts? Edge is the cable version on Spectrum in central FL.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

it's your signal strength for that particular channel


----------

